# A 'modular' template approach within Cubase



## EmmCeeSq (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi all, I'm hoping some Cubase gurus can help me out.
Is there any way to use the cubase track preset feature for multiple instruments? I'm in the process of setting up my Cubase track presets, and while individual track presets are great, it'd be lovely to be able to ask Cubase to 'load my spitfire string library' for example? I don't have the resources right now to have loads of slave computers and a fully set-up template (I've been watching those Junkie XL studio videos like a salivating dog!), so this would be helpful.
Grateful for any advice/workflow tips.
Cheers, Mike


----------



## Vonk (Jan 30, 2019)

You might want to take a look at this:
http://www.jonathanwrightmusic.com/cubase-track-presets/


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Jan 30, 2019)

Ah, yes, I had seen that - what I was interested in was this:

You can save both individual instrument tracks and _groups of tracks_ – perfect for saving entire sections of the orchestra, or a specific library.
The article is great, but (unless I'm mistaken) it doesn't discuss exactly how to save groups of tracks. I've seen plenty of videos on how to do this with individual tracks, but not groups. But now I know it's possible I'm sure I can figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## lucor (Jan 30, 2019)

EmmCeeSq said:


> The article is great, but (unless I'm mistaken) it doesn't discuss exactly how to save groups of tracks.


You just need to have all tracks you want selected when pressing right click -> Save Track Preset and that should do it.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Jan 30, 2019)

lucor said:


> You just need to have all tracks you want selected when pressing right click -> Save Track Preset and that should do it.


That simple eh? Always looking for a complex solution - that's my problem! Thanks for this.


----------

